# Opinions on the PJ Premier Saddle?



## HunterEq95 (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't know that it was the Premier, but I looked at and sat in a PJ maybe a year and a half ago when looking around at close contact saddles. I'm usually not very wild about the more modern saddles (I prefer the older plain flap types) and don't like a saddle that feels like it "traps" me in, but I was actually very impressed with this saddle. The leather was very soft and the seat was very comfortable, and it happened to fit me like a glove. It had only been on a horse once too, I believe. Too bad it was out of my price range.


----------

